# Ideas anyone?



## Phobosphantom (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello This is my first post I was wondering if anyone can help me out?
I am helping a friend build a new computer and we have run into a problem
the computer will not go into post or bios. We made sure at the start that the computer has spacers and we started to build. Long story short we got all the parts into the case and mobo after that we turned it on and everything came to life but nothing was being displayed on the LCD. The fans,lights and hard drives were on and running but we were getting nothing on the screen we did not hear any pops or cracks when we turned it on either. the USB dose not work on the mobo or the case either we have tried to pull the system down to the basics of one gig of ram and one video card but still nothing. We have heard no beep code or anything from the PC. The mobo is an msi diamond p6n and we have two 8800GTs in SLI we have tryed with the two cards in SLI and with each card individually. This mobo is not dual channel as far as I know. I think it could be the CPU or the mobo itself these are the only two things I can think of that can be wrong with it. Please help if you can any ideas/suggestions are very appreciated. 

~Phantom


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2008)

we need to know the spec of the system in question to really start to trouble shoot it.

1st thing I suggest is make sure you have every wire hooked up in the right location and with a good connection.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you have power to everything including any extra connections that the GC may need.
Sorry I am not familiar with the 8800s.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 2, 2008)

It is very very rare that a CPU is DOA these days. Pending on the PSU, that could be the source of the problem as it may be lacking. Did you properly ground yourself? If not, you could have fryed something.


----------



## Phobosphantom (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes we check if every wire was in the right place and we made sure to ground ourselves properly BEFORE we started to build.

Specs 
P190 (case)
msi diamond p6n
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield
two 8800GTs MSI
Neo-Link dual power supply system (it came with the case)
Crucial Ballistix 2GB
I don't remember the HDD sorry guys I know they were Seagate

If I forgot anything elc plz let me know thanks again guys I am stuck I have built a few computers before but never run into anything like this thanks again!


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 2, 2008)

Power Supply that came with the case? How many amps and watts does that thing put out? 
Because an Intel Core 2 Extreme, and dual 8800GT's are hardly energy efficient. 

If the PSU is not the case, the motherboard is likely fried.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.nforcershq.com/antec-p190-neo-link-1200-watt-psu-case-review/

I doubt the PSU is too weak to run the system, BUT that don't mean it's not DOA. Do you have another PSU you can hook up in the system to try? Do you possibly have another 775 socket system you could try the qx9650?


----------



## Phobosphantom (Jul 3, 2008)

The power supply's are Neo-Link 1200 Watt dual power supply system. One 650 Watt Neo Power is responsible for powering the motherboard and add-in cards, while another 550 Watt, handles your drives and other peripherals. Also we know that both the PSU works. No we don't have any other 775 socket systems to "test it on".


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow,..plenty of power,..this is a tough one. Does the MB have a battery,..is it making contact?
Have you tried to clear the the bios with the jumper?


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 3, 2008)

The 680i's won't take 45nm chips. You will need to rma the board and get a new one if your wanting to work w/ the qx9650. I would suggest a p7n msi 780i as you seem to want sli.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jul 3, 2008)

if its a nvida chip set then ide be wary, it might be your mobo. I went through quite a few 680 A1 mobo's before i gave up and went non-nvida. hope its not a mobo issue.

EDIT: Does the msi have any error code system? if it does its most likely will display a C1 Error


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 3, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> if its a nvida chip set then ide be wary, it might be your mobo. I went through quite a few 680 A1 mobo's before i gave up and went non-nvida. hope its not a mobo issue.



It's incompatibility. The cpu will not work w/ that mb.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jul 3, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> It's incompatibility. The cpu will not work w/ that mb.



lol, that totally escaped my mind when i was thinking about his issues, i was thinking memory C1 etic.


----------



## Phobosphantom (Jul 3, 2008)

Yea I forgot to say on my last post I also tried to clear the the bios with the jumper and it didn't work 

So I think I am going to have the mobo tested and the quad  it will run for 50$ for the test.I have a volt meter and have test it on both the PSU and they both work just fine so I think I will have them both tested. also we tested it on cardboard to see if it would work/boot and its doing the same thing so no luck.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 3, 2008)

Phobosphantom said:


> Yea I forgot to say on my last post I also tried to clear the the bios with the jumper and it didn't work
> 
> So I think I am going to have the mobo tested and the quad also it will run for 50$.I have a volt meter and have test it on both the PSU and they both work just fine so I think I will have them both tested. also we tested it on cardboard to see if it would work/boot and its doing the same thing so no luck.



Did you see my posts? That cpu won't work w/ that mb, nor will any 45nm chip. You will have to trade in the motherboard for a different one. Check a few posts above.


----------



## Phobosphantom (Jul 3, 2008)

Both the msi diamond p6n and Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield have a 775 CPU Socket Type right?


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 3, 2008)

Phobosphantom said:


> Both the msi diamond p6n and Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield have a 775 CPU Socket Type right?



They do, but the 6xx chipsets from nvidia don't support the 45nm processors (which the qx9650 is), only the 65nm core 2s. Some other older boards are like that too. The p7n and other 7xx boards do support them though.

LGA 775 is for all Core 2s and some of the old pentium d's and 4's as well. However, within this socket there are many variations and not all of the boards support all of the chips.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are a few sli boards that do support 45nm tech: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010200280+1070509908+107172451&name=NVIDIA+nForce+700


----------



## 1ANGRYPITBULL (Jul 4, 2008)

*this is Phobosphantom's bud*

I don't understand how the manufacture set would prevent the mobo from functioning.:shadedshu  I can't find any kind of spec on the lists that would show that a QX6850 won't function on a  P6N Mobo.  How will I know in the future if a mobo doesn't support the nm's of a certain proc?    It's also not a QX9650....it's a QX6850, but the nm's are 65.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jul 4, 2008)

the nature of the beast is at hand. Most 6 series boards support the 45nm dual core cpu's however the quad core 45's are only fully supported on the 7 series boards.

i think the way the core is threaded or something, its the same way with the 689i AR over the A1 series motherboards from evga. The AR didn't support quads over 333FSB, however the A1's do. Its something similar i think.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 4, 2008)

1ANGRYPITBULL said:


> I don't understand how the manufacture set would prevent the mobo from functioning.:shadedshu  I can't find any kind of spec on the lists that would show that a QX6850 won't function on a  P6N Mobo.  How will I know in the future if a mobo doesn't support the nm's of a certain proc?    It's also not a QX9650....it's a QX6850, but the nm's are 65.



If it's a qx6850 then that should work, hmmm. You can always check the cpu support list by going to the manufactures page for that product, like here for the p6n diamond. Your sure it is the p6n diamond and not the p6n platinum or other variation right? p6n diamond is the only 680i of the p6n family, the rest are 650i, and not very good. I can't tell you exactly why some don't support the other different die sizes, could be simply a marketing thing, or it could be a result of the chipset not being programed for the shrink.

Now, if qx6850 is your chip, it should work, but it will need the latest bios. It looks like it came out in november, so I don't know why that wouldn't already be on your board, but you may need to flash it. Try to get your hands on another core 2 proc (65nm, one that says since 1.2 on that list above) and see if you can boot up that way. Then flash the latest bios and you should be good to go.




@pepsi no none of the 6xx chips support 45nm procs of any kind to afaik.


----------



## 1ANGRYPITBULL (Jul 4, 2008)

That being said, and if I can find another 65nm proc that allows the board to post...does that mean we think the CPU I have is DOA?  Or is it just not supported?


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 4, 2008)

1ANGRYPITBULL said:


> That being said, and if I can find another 65nm proc that allows the board to post...does that mean we think the CPU I have is DOA?  Or is it just not supported?



If another proc gets it to post, then check the bios, but likely that will mean you have to flash the latest bios to use the qx6850, which can be done w/ the tool on msi's website easily. But after that it should work. If not, then yeah, have to start looking at hardware failure.


----------

